# Least Popular WFB Army?



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Although it varies from shop to shop what would most of you consider to be the least played/collected WFB army?
Ive added a poll to help as otherwise i'm gonna get loads of people saying things like "dogs of war".I just want the answers to pretty much be the just the simple main armis who have a army book , also saying why they aren't may be nice to know.

Also if you fancy saying who you think the most poplular army feel free but this thread is meant for the least popular so i will not bother adding a "most played race" poll unless people want there to be one.

Ive gotta say i have no idea what the least played race is (probably why i started this thread :biggrin.
But i do get annoyed with the fact that all i see is VC and WOC these days.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Though I myself play against wood elves often, they are Ive noticed and seen, they are not very popular, I agree with you on the VC, WoC sentiment though spot.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm saying skaven simply because the only place I've ever seen a skaven army is warhammer world


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I had to read the first post before i could answer the poll and of course this is all relative to location and gaming groups. I voted beasts of chaos however they are not the least popular just the least played, sadly i havent seen beasts at an event in years (of course this is soon to change hopefully by the end of the year). But like i say its gaming club dependant as i myself play beasts as does another regular member of my club, we simply dont have a least favourite all armies get used regularly.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I said BoC- the only person I know to even have them is the manager of my FLGS and they're a hangover from when daemons could be used in the army (Ive seen him using them once in the current ruleset and he wasnt best pleased).

If I could have had a second choice it would have had to be empire/OK, empire I have rarely if ever seen taken as a serious army (although if I was going to collect a second army this would be it). I have never seen any ogres other then my own... which TBH was exactly why I took them up in the first place- I wanted an army that was different, seen as being relatively rubbish and which few would know how to play against.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Beats of Chaos are by far the least common army in my experiance...I've played every Fantasy army at least once except these guys, and I've played Fantasy in three different states.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have beasts of chaos and there's actually a few people that also have them in my store. I think quite a few people have them but they are rarely played anymore since they're overpriced (the shaggoth for beasts is more expensive point wise and has lower stat line than the WoC one) and have practically no magic items anymore since they used to use magic items from the hordes of chaos book which no longer applies. Every once in a while though I'll have to bust them out and smash some VC or Daemons to make people feel bad about getting their cheesy army wrecked by underpowered army. I went with tomb kings though since they're the only unplayed army at the store I go to minus what I have since I started them because nobody plays them.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> If I could have had a second choice it would have had to be empire/OK, empire I have rarely if ever seen taken as a serious army (although if I was going to collect a second army this would be it). I have never seen any ogres other then my own... which TBH was exactly why I took them up in the first place- I wanted an army that was different, seen as being relatively rubbish and which few would know how to play against.


LIEEEES  there are atleast 3 empire players at my local store, and it is regarded as one of the hardest to beat when well played due to the detatchments rules. Oh, and I play them :biggrin:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Beasts of Chaos.

As their army book isn't merely bad, but somewhat _cored_ thanks to the invalidation of the two army books it was supposed to mate with, it suffers more than Tomb Kings or Skaven- and thus, sees NO play locally. I mean it. Zero. Zilxh.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The rarest army in my area seems to be Tomb kings, 1 of my regular opponents plays beasts (The Morgur spawn spam list which is really annoying)
I have Ogres, chaos dwarfs and Empire which appart from me are under represented although there was a lot of people thinking of doing Empire when the newer plastics were released but who were put of by the price)
Another rare army is Skaven but when the next run of books come out I'm sure that will change


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG, someone voted for VC!!!, Damn Im jealous of whoever it was, my FLGS sees 1-2 armies from each book except for the 5-6 VC armies.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not gunna vote until the new books are out as it may change all of it. Every army will come and go. I have played dark elves for ages and when the new book came out so many people used them, these days i dont really see any, normally another DE player every month altough i know they are seen a decent amount in tournies next to the endless tides of VC and DoC


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

That really is some sick joke whoever voted for vampire counts :laugh:


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

there has been a declining ream of new TK players over the years, in part due to thier older book (which is starting to show its age!  )


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm going to say Skaven in my neck of the woods. At least once have I seen the other armies fielded. The runners up would be Tomb Kings, Bretonnia, Demons of Chaos, and Beasts of Chaos. Seriously, I'm not that familiar with anyone that plays those armies regularly.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Not one of the options but... Dogs of War. 
I've seen exactly 1 army and it was . . . . 8 years ago. 
Probably due to the fact that almost all of the models are metal!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

According to my GW, Dogs of War aren't legal anymore. :cray: I'd say the beasts of chaos are least popular. They used to be good, but they relied on allying with daemons and mortals. Now that they can't, they need a codex upgrade.


----------

